# Installing a Delrin independent front end?



## Cafefroid (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've just bought a G3 and an independent delrin front end kit but there were no instructions on how to install the thing. 

By looking at the pieces and trying them gently, I figured one of the wheel must fit firmly on the axle, then slide the axle in the chassis, slide the other wheel on (which spins freely) and then lock that up with the tiny plastic "pipe" that's left (and seems to fit inside the wheel hub). 

Is this the right method? I'd be left with a second little plastic "pipe" as a spare, which I figured is not necesarly a good sign when trying to build things up!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You shouldnthave spare pieces for an Indy front end...

the two smaller pieces are the lockers for each end..

Both hubs should spin free on the axle..

So in order.... from one side to the other...on the axle..

Retainer/ hub/ chassis/ hub/ retainer...

You can use a tiny hammer to tap the retainers on...

they want to be right out on the ends of the axle so the hubs spin easily..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I found that on the second wheel if i put the retainer in the wheel and slide them down on the axle and then tap gently it is easier than trying to hold that little thing between my fingers and dropping it at least twice. I use the tinest spot of super glue on the axle and reatiner (once assembled) where it won't bind the wheel cause sometimes they come off and they are hard to find!! If you want to add spacers it should have 3/1000 play. Buy extra retainers. mj


----------

